# would hoodiefootie be a romantic gifts for wife



## supr (Dec 12, 2011)

I want to give a romantic gift to my wife would hoodiefootie of pajamagram is what i have been looking for quite some time, would the front zip would help being romantic? would women like it please advice as it is very costly by any standard. I would but if my wife is not absolutely delighted.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

supr said:


> I want to give a romantic gift to my wife would hoodiefootie of pajamagram is what i have been looking for quite some time, would the front zip would help being romantic? would women like it please advice as it is very costly by any standard. I would but if my wife is not absolutely delighted.





> that_girl
> Re: would hoodiefootie be a romantic gifts for wife
> :rofl:


i agree so,
ummm...
NO!


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> :rofl:


This pretty much sums up about 100% of the responses you will get from women.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I got a hoodie footie for my wife for Christmas to replace the footies pj's I got her years ago.
I can't get her out if it now. She wears it all the time.
Which is why I''m particularly happy I got one with a Velcro drop seat in the back.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I got a hoodie footie for my wife for Christmas to replace the footies pj's I got her years ago.
> I can't get her out if it now. She wears it all the time.
> Which is why I''m particularly happy I got one with a Velcro drop seat in the back.
> 
> ...


this is sweet and all but romantic?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Well no not romantic at all but not a bad gift for a girl who finds herself freezing to death in 70 degree weather 



But ya can't forget the drop seat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Not every attractive lol and NOT romantic!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I don't think you can actually buy a romantic gift that isn't cliche'

It's got to be something more intimate/personal than can be bought
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Romantic for me would be a love letter.

 That's all i want.


----------



## supr (Dec 12, 2011)

anything physical item that would be romantic one in eastcoast winter? suggestions please ladies!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Romantic for me would be a love letter.
> 
> That's all i want.


which one? 'O'?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> which one? 'O'?


:rofl: I already get those.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Romantic for me would be a love letter.
> 
> That's all i want.


I agree!

Flowers are romantic. If she's into jewelry, that's also romantic. My husband bought me a set from pajamagram and I didn't like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> :rofl: I already get those.


then why you complaining?
sounds like you get the 'love letter' quite often.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh stop 

Sex is awesome, but a love letter would be the perfect gift.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Oh stop
> 
> Sex is awesome, but a love letter would be the perfect gift.


ok, stopped. 

i agree with you.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

A cashmere sweater in her favorite color... a silky robe.... expensive perfume... a framed photo of the two of you... a gift certificate for a professional massage... lingerie maybe, pajamas no.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

supr said:


> I want to give a romantic gift to my wife would hoodiefootie of pajamagram is what i have been looking for quite some time, would the front zip would help being romantic? would women like it please advice as it is very costly by any standard. I would but if my wife is not absolutely delighted.


If this is what you're talking about, uh, yeah, it looks really romantic to me! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_ZhIqhGTDxdM/TWHglDeswQI/AAAAAAAAJDQ/LhaxyL5q7Mk/IMG_7814_thumb[1].jpg


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps if you are one of those "People of Wal-Mart" who regularly go shopping in PJs.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

southbound said:


> If this is what you're talking about, uh, yeah, it looks really romantic to me! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_ZhIqhGTDxdM/TWHglDeswQI/AAAAAAAAJDQ/LhaxyL5q7Mk/IMG_7814_thumb[1].jpg


These are the sexy ones.

Kisses - Drop Seat Hoodie - Pajamas Footie PJs Onesies One Piece Adult Pajamas - JumpinJammerz.com


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My 12th anniversary was last week.

I got my wife diamonds and pearls.
Yes, cliche` but valuable and attractive.

However a good romantic gift idea is what we did for the anniversary.

I got a room at a nice downtown hotel for two nights.

Got the oldest son to watch the kids for the weekend.

The wife and I ran around eating drinking dancing making out and living it up a little for two days and two nights.

Get a single King Suite.
Make sure the bed is HUGE.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Why does this whole thread sound like it was written by Stanley Unwin?!:scratchhead:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

you need to get the double sized one for couples.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> you need to get the double sized one for couples.


now, that can be romantic for winter weather.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> now, that can be romantic for winter weather.


First thing you learn in arctic survival school to prevent hypothermia is strip naked with your partner and get in the same sleeping bag!


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> you need to get the double sized one for couples.


I was going to say she won't feel cold and need to snuggle, so don't get her one. Buy a blanket instead.

The double size....how do they make the feet and arms for those?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yardman said:


> I was going to say she won't feel cold and need to snuggle, so don't get her one. Buy a blanket instead.
> 
> The double size....how do they make the feet and arms for those?


:rofl: I got the weirdest visual in my head.


----------



## Just for Two (Jun 19, 2012)

There is a company called Just for Two, in which I am a community manager. We offer great ideas for gifts, surprises and unforgettable experiences, mainly for lovers. Just for Two is the first website offering exceptional gifts, exclusively dedicated to all lovers. It allows you to enjoy or to offer unique experiences, in the form of an invitation, to please the person who shares your life or a couple in love.

Our offers are divided into 4 themes:
- Just Paris - offers various experiences to get in the capital, in privacy, on the Seine aboard a patrol boat or in an Italian spa privatized in total darkness .
- The Travels of your dreams - invite you to escape to the most beautiful destinations with trips designed exclusively by Just for Two.
- The Original Creations - can make a work of art to your image or design, such as exclusive jewelry or reflections of your romantic story.
- Just your dream - realizes the dreams of all those who love from € 1 500.

Check our website for more details or just email me (the address should be visible in my profile) and hopefully we will be able to make the dreams of your beloved one come true


----------

